# 2002 Molten Silver Spec-v



## 02silverspec (Oct 27, 2006)

2002 spec-v









got some mods in it.








cai|catback exhaust|headers|cams|clutch & flywheel|strut tower bar|ground wires|ss|mmi
still a work in progress. suspension, engine mods etc.... what do you guy's think? should i
close my eye's? lol!


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

it's nice man..


----------

